# stains in dishwasher



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have iron in my water, but, have a filter that it goes through, mainly to keep it from smelling so bad. Anyway, my dishwasher has browns stanins all over the walls and door. I have run bleach, CLR, vinagar throught it and nothing. I did scrub where I could reach with some Ajax and that lifted it some, but I can't get my hand in all the places, plus, it's really a workout. Any ideas on how to clean the plastic lining of my dishwasher?


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

A rinse agent helps, such as Jet-Dry. Another product to try is Lemi-shine , which looks to be mostly citric acid, found at Wally World. Follow package directions. It's not a 100% stain removal, but it certainly helps.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

The do make products to clean Finish makes one 
http://www.finishdishwashing.com/product-finish-jet-dry-dishwasher-cleaner.php

Another one is dishwasher magic
http://www.dishwashermagic.com/

I knew a lady when her dishwasher started getting brown and dirty she would put a whole container of tang in and run in through a wash cycle. It cleaned it really good.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Great ideas, thanks, I'll try them all !!!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Another item is lemonade powder or koolaid, but it has to be unsweetened.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Frozen orange juice.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Try some BKF on the areas you can scrub.


----------

